# BS # 2



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2013)

This is a piece of stabilized spalted something in progress.....it came from Hobbit Hut in our trade a long time ago and I'm not sure of the species . I turned it with the end grain orientation due to the awesome figure . It had an interior crack that I didn't like the looks of, so I kept whittling away until it disappeared . Thanks for Looking

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 18, 2013)

I like it. Bottle stopper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I like it. Bottle stopper?



Oooops, yes it is to be a bottle stopper .


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 18, 2013)

Your BS #2 sure has some nice coloring, whatever it is.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome wood! Nice clean shape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2013)

Lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not one to fall for someones BS but you got me on this one.  Nice looking blank. Any option to fill the crack w/ CA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2013)

justturnin said:


> I am not one to fall for someones BS but you got me on this one.  Nice looking blank. Any option to fill the crack w/ CA?



Which crack are you referring too lol . One shows up in one of the pics that I hadn't noticed until I posted the pic . The one I turned off, would have looked ugly even with CA IMO . I will have to examine the other when it drys to see if it is going to require further attn

Reactions: Like 1


----------

